# Best Pre Wash



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm after a new prewash to remove the last few months of crap from the car.

I have briefly looked at VP orange pre wash, AF citrus power, and AB citrus wash.

I have been using G101/surfex in a weak dilution.

Should I buy something new or stick with what I'm currently using?

Cheers


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Personally what your already using is good and if its been working in the past and you're happy with it... stick with it 

finish the contents of what's left (no point wasting it) then maybe try something else.

(probably the opposite of what you'd expect me to say but thats just my honest advice)

PS: Valet pro orange pre wash is good


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It depends what protection you have on your car really already, and if you are prepared to top it up.

I'd say Citrus Power is the most effective at not affecting your LSP too much, but obviously works out more expensive than the others on a 'per wash' basis.

The Valet Pro Orange Pre Wash is a good all-rounder in terms of bang per buck.

How have you found Surfex and G101 do in regards to eating into your protection?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

VP orange pre wash is good stuff,im using it a lot, its a big help.


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

ronwash said:


> VP orange pre wash is good stuff,im using it a lot, its a big help.


Me too. It leaves a very clean finish and is LSP safe. I would probably also choose Citrus Power because I like AF products; but it just works out too expensive in it's current form.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I love VP Orange Prewash or Citrus Prewash as its called now and use it on every wash as it removes loads of muck that a plain old powerwasher cant do. I mix a 10-1 ( water and product) and use it through a pump action pressure sprayer and I find that way works best for me as using it as a foam is a bit tricky with having a shared drive


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd stick with what your doing if it works for you.

Otherwise go for VP Orange Pre-wash :thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Think I'm going to give the AF a try on my car and using VP orange on the families cars. 

In regards to the protection issue with G101 and surfex, I don't find it affects it too much, I always try and top it up after anyway to keep it as efficient as possible.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

if i'm doing the full works on something, i'll bung some apc in with the foam. if i's just really salty/dirty then i put some z7 in with the foam.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

For those who rate VP Orange how does it compare against products from Bilt Hamber oand Autosmart if tried them too


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I love Bilt Hamber AutoFoam as a 100% safe pre-wash and it works also without a lance.
Sadly I haven't yet tried those products you mentioned, but I'm already waiting for my VP pre-wash to arrive.

Good luck with getting car clean again. :wave:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

How do you find the BH for removing dirt


----------



## gazzerr (Nov 29, 2010)

I used VP Orange pre wash and was a bit underwhelmed - rinsed off with a hose (not a PW though) and it's hard to see the difference . I expected to see more of a difference.


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Definately AF Citrus Power. 

Impressed me so much, especially when summer comes round and you take out what looks to be 100 flies in a 10 mile journey. :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

VP Orange pre wash for me, beat AF Citrus power hands down and is so much cheaper :thumb:


----------



## williamw1987 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just thought I would check something with you guys. I presume a pre-wash is the same as snow foam? Lots of different terminology for things, so thought I'd check before I buy the wrong thing! Ta


----------

